# Transformador audio roto en placa de alarma



## Yldegar (Jul 12, 2021)

Hola a todos de nuevo!
Me ha llegado para reparar una placa de una alarma. Esa alarma es para ponerla en una cámara frigorífica por si alguien se queda atrapado, entonces da a un pulsador y activa la alarma. El problema es que se ha roto un pequeño transformador, que por lo que puedo ver, es un transformador de audio ya que el secundario va directamente conectado al altavoz. He podido comprobar el transformador con el multímetro, y el la entrada me da 10 Ohms y en la salida 53 Ohms.
Esta es la placa y el transformador roto está a la izquierda:


Es la primera vez que veo uno de estos y no se cual poner en su sitio. He visto este pero no se si tiene el mismo valor:









						2.18C$ 45% de DESCUENTO|YongYeTai 600:600 EI14 transformador de aislamiento de audio 1:1 transformador de 5 pines DD|Transformadores|   - AliExpress
					

¡Compra fácil, vive mejor!  Aliexpress.com




					es.aliexpress.com
				




Alguien me puede ayudar?
Muchas gracias y un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 12, 2021)

Si está roto  cómo es que da medidas a tester ?

El del aviso no serviría ya que es relación 1:1 y el "roto" parece tener otra relación


----------



## Yldegar (Jul 12, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si está roto  cómo es que da medidas a tester ?
> 
> El del aviso no serviría ya que es relación 1:1 y el "roto" parece tener otra relación


Lo he podido medir aunque tiene las patas rotas, ha quedado un minúsculo trozo de hilo en cada punta, por eso lo he podido comprobar.
Es tan fino y poca cosa que he intentado soldarlo de nuevo a unas patas nuevas pero es imposible, el hilo es como un pelo o menos de grueso y menos de eso de largo...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 12, 2021)

Yo intentaría soldarle 4 pelos largos , si lo logras , sueldas los pelos a la placa y si funciona pegas el transformador invertido o de canto con epoxi


----------



## Yldegar (Jul 12, 2021)

Gracias por contestar.
Es imposible, están a ras del plástico negro, ya lo he probado hasta con microscopio para ver donde están y nada, ni con flux líquido, pasta de soldar... no se pega el estaño... El plástico tampoco es plástico que se funda, es como una baquelita.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 12, 2021)

Fijate si conseguís medidor de inductancias para medir ambos lados y obtener su relación de transformación , para poder reemplazarlo adecuadamente.

¿  Fotos del transformador ?


----------



## Yldegar (Jul 12, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fijate si conseguís medidor de inductancias para medir ambos lados y obtener su relación de transformación , para poder reemplazarlo adecuadamente.
> 
> ¿  Fotos del transformador ?


Lo probaré a ver si puedo aunque complicado. El gran problemas es que no puedo extender los hilos del transformador ni conectar nada fijo... Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 12, 2021)

Las soldaduras a las patas suelen estar de arriba , despeja con cuidado.


----------



## Yldegar (Jul 12, 2021)

Las patas van por debajo y están arrancadas, quedaron pegadas a la placa como aparece en la foto. Mañana pondré fotos del transformador del revés para que vea como está.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 12, 2021)

Sisi , las patas salen para abajo y las arrancaron , pero los pelitos o están soldados de arriba o están enroscados y soldados por debajo . . .  por eso pedí fotos detalladas


----------



## Yldegar (Jul 13, 2021)

He aquí la foto del transformador detalla por debajo. Ni rastro de los hilos...



Salían por debajo y Iban enrollados a las patas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 13, 2021)

Entonces tocará desarmarlo un poco a ver si logras rescatar los 4 hilos !


----------



## Yldegar (Jul 13, 2021)

Si si... complicado está... he enviado un correo electrónico a la casa de la alarma, a ver si son gente de bien y me dicen que tipo de transformador es. Informaré de cualquier avance.
Si hay alguien más que pueda ayuda siempre es bienvenido.
Saludos y gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 13, 2021)

Se pueden usar transformadores de alimentación como de salida , pero al no saber la relación de transformación 🤷‍♂️  . . .


----------



## Yldegar (Jul 13, 2021)

La relación del transformador si conseguí comprobarla con el tester, o al menos eso me marco en ohms: entrada 10ohms salida 50ohms
Tengo varios inductores de 4 pins, igual podrían servirme... los comprobaré a ver si encuentro alguno con esos mismos valores.


----------



## unmonje (Jul 13, 2021)

Sin ánimo de perturbar la converzación, yo me fijaria en el circuito impreso detras,que me tome la libertad de marcar en rojo,  que me permitiria inferir cual es el lado correcto del primario y secundario del transformador y así conjeturar algo coherente. Lo habitual como ya sabemos sería  que el secundario sea de impedancia menor respecto del primario, aunque no necesariamente... Siguiendo lo leido, los 50 ohmios irian del lado del transistor y los 10 ohmios  hacia la bornera del altavoz. Estaria bueno una foto del reverzo ¿no ?    Saludos


----------



## Yldegar (Jul 14, 2021)

Hola, primero de todo darte las gracias por ayudar unmonje 
Aquí van las fotos detalladas:





He invertido la segunda foto por si va mejor, en caso contrario la cambio.
En los puntos rojos es donde me marca los 10 Ohms y en los azules los 50 Ohms.
Los 50 Ohms van directos al altavoz.
He comprado un tester que mide inductancias pero no lo tendré hasta dentro de dos semanas...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 14, 2021)

Yldegar dijo:


> La relación del transformador si conseguí comprobarla con el tester, o al menos eso me marco en *O*hms: entrada 10 *O*hms salida 50 *O*hms



El tester mide resistencia Ohmica en continua, no impedancia en alterna. No sirve.

Ohm , Volt , Ampere , Watt , etc. , por normativa se escriben en mayúsculas.


----------



## Yldegar (Jul 14, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El tester mide resistencia Ohmica en continua, no impedancia en alterna. No sirve.
> 
> Ohm , Volt , Ampere , Watt , etc. , por normativa se escriben en mayúsculas.


Si, lo sé, disculpe, no volverá a ocurrir lo de las mayúsculas.
Por eso me he comprado un tester con el que pueda leer la inductancia.
De momento no me han contestado los de la casa de la alarma, sigo investigando...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 14, 2021)

Yldegar dijo:


> Por eso me he comprado un tester con el que pueda leer la inductancia


 
Ok , entonces a medirlo cómo inductancia !


----------



## unmonje (Jul 14, 2021)

Estuve viendo el circuito y es bastante simple. Consta de un 556 ( 2x 555) , donde un oscilador maneja Q3 que aparentemente pasa por una contacto externo ,  y el segundo oscilador acciona sobre el transistor grande desde pin 5 OUT, para manejar aparentemente el TRAFO .
Cero misterio, si queres el trafito lo reemplazas por un LM386 (1watt)  y buenas tardes. Esos trafitos no son tan comunos hoy dia, pero el LM386 hay hasta en la sopa y jubilas al trafo.. Habría que poner una resistencia de carga en los bornes de entrada del trafito digamos 1kohm , seguramente la bocina debe ser de 4 a 8 Ohms. Ca<si te confirmaría que la impedancia menor va a la bornera.


----------



## Yldegar (Jul 15, 2021)

UFF! Estás hecho un crack, muchas gracias por la información. Seguramente tenga los materiales en placas recicladas, los busco, instalo y te comento, de nuevo muchas gracias. 

Aquí dos fotos del altavoz/zumbador:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 15, 2021)

Ese altavoz es cerámico y necesita bastante tensión para sonar fuerte , por eso el transformador elevador.

Me parece ver que al altavoz le falta el cono . . . Si vas a poner el LM386 que sea en puente y deberás cambiar a un parlantito del estilo de PC



Dentro de las micro alarmas para ventanas tenés ese transformador y micro altavoz por monedas.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 15, 2021)

Hola a todos , como la bocina es piezoelectrica , esa nesecita de una buena tensión AC para generar un volume bien alto.
Jo personalmente testearia un transformadozito bien chico (pequeño)  de 220Vac /12+12Vac donde lo devanado de 12+12 V son conectados a lo transistor Driver y lo devanado de 220V conectas a la bocina.
!Suerte!
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## Yldegar (Jul 15, 2021)

Si tiene el cono el altavoz (por lo que veo en cada país se le llama de una manera distinta), lo que pasa es que es de plástico transparente.
Pffff se me complica el tema... 😅
Solo me queda esperar a que me llegue el tester para medir inductancias y comprobar el transformador.
Gracias a todos.


----------



## unmonje (Jul 16, 2021)

Yldegar dijo:


> UFF! Estás hecho un crack, muchas gracias por la información. Seguramente tenga los materiales en placas recicladas, los busco, instalo y te comento, de nuevo muchas gracias.
> 
> Aquí dos fotos del altavoz/zumbador:
> 
> ...


Nunca deberias llamar *parlantito* a un *zumbador piezo eléctrico, * en cuyo caso tu transformador debe ir invertido, es decir, la impedancia mas alta se conecta al piezo. Nunca habias escrito que fuera un piezo.
Los piezoeléctricos se comportan como los cuarzos, cuando los golpeas mecanicamente, emiten electricidad y cuando le induces electricidad emiten movimientos mecánicos estables. Es deciir, hacen la función inverza  Por eso se los usa para emitir sonidos pero su impedancia en reposo es muy alta, baja al exitarlos.   Saludos


----------



## Scooter (Jul 16, 2021)

Yo creo que se puede quitar el transformador directamente. Si puntualmente almalatavoz va una continua pulsante tampoco se acaba el mundo.
Si fuera un uso continuo ya me lo pensaría.


----------



## Yldegar (Jul 16, 2021)

unmonje dijo:


> Nunca deberias llamar *parlantito* a un *zumbador piezo eléctrico, * en cuyo caso tu transformador debe ir invertido, es decir, la impedancia mas alta se conecta al piezo. Nunca habias escrito que fuera un piezo.
> Los piezoeléctricos se comportan como los cuarzos, cuando los golpeas mecanicamente, emiten electricidad y cuando le induces electricidad emiten movimientos mecánicos estables. Es deciir, hacen la función inverza  Por eso se los usa para emitir sonidos pero su impedancia en reposo es muy alta, baja al exitarlos.   Saludos


Ok, gracias por las aclaraciones, siempre vienen bien   


Scooter dijo:


> Yo creo que se puede quitar el transformador directamente. Si puntualmente almalatavoz va una continua pulsante tampoco se acaba el mundo.
> Si fuera un uso continuo ya me lo pensaría.


Lo había pensado pero temo quemar el zumbador... 🤯


----------



## Yldegar (Jul 21, 2021)

Hola de nuevo, ya tengo el tester de para medir inductancias.
Los valores son: 18mh en el primario y 340mh en el secundario.


----------



## unmonje (Jul 21, 2021)

Yldegar dijo:


> Hola de nuevo, ya tengo el tester de para medir inductancias.
> Los valores son: 18mh en el primario y 340mh en el secundario.


Listo , el piezoeléctrico,  vá conectado en el devanado de  los 340mh  


Yldegar dijo:


>


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 21, 2021)

Yldegar dijo:


> Hola de nuevo, ya tengo el tester de para medir inductancias.
> Los valores son: 18mh en el primario y 340mh en el secundario.


 
Llamemos a @Rorschach que él es especialista


----------



## analogico (Jul 21, 2021)

Yldegar dijo:


> Hola de nuevo, ya tengo el tester de para medir inductancias.
> Los valores son: 18mh en el primario y 340mh en el secundario.




Parece que el trafo de 12 a 220 V, recomendado mas arriba  serviría, has la prueba, al trafo que tienes , conectale 12V ac en el lado y mide cuanto sale por el otro.


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 21, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Llamemos a @Rorschach que él es especialista


Me ha consultado DOSME, respecto de obtener la relación de transformación !
Si se ha podido medir la inductancia del primario, y del secundario, quiere decir que también se le puede aplicar al primario una tension alterna baja, digamos 12, o 24  voltios, medir que tensión se obtiene en el secundario, luego se hace la división respectiva entre ambas tensiones, y se obtiene la relación de transformación.
k : relación de transformación= E1 / E2 = N1 / N2


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 22, 2021)

Rorschach dijo:


> k : relación de transformación= E1 / E2 = N1 / N2


 
Y la misma desde las inductancias . . .  ?


----------



## Yldegar (Jul 22, 2021)

Gracias a todos una vez más!
Complicado lo tengo para conectarle tensión y medir la de salida ya que no tiene casi donde conectar nada, justo he podido medir la inductancia. Necesitaré dos manos más para aguantar las conexiones ya que solo es imposible.
Iré informando.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 22, 2021)

Hola a todos , ? y quetal buscar por un taller especializado en enrolamento de transformadores y pedir para que els te arme otro nuevo basado en los restos mortales del  viejo ?
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 23, 2021)

Rorschach dijo:


> k : relación de transformación= E1 / E2 = N1 / N2





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y la misma desde las inductancias . . .  ?


No encuentro relación.
La inductancia de magnetización de un transformador es una sola, se toma, y se mide en los bornes del bobinado primario, con el bobinado secundario abierto (como si no estuviera).-
Vale decir que el bobinado primario en un transformador es el bobinado inductor, donde se aplica la tensión de alimentación, y el bobinado secundario es el bobinado inducido, de donde se obtiene la tensión transformada, E1/E2=N1/N2.
Como los transformadores son reversibles, el bobinado secundario podría ser el bobinado primario, y si a este se la aplica una tensión de alimentación, sería entonces ahora el bobinado inductor, entonces el bobinado primario pasaría a ser el bobinado inducido, o bobinado secundario. Pero la inductancia de magnetización de un transformador siempre es una sola, y se toma como dije antes en los bornes del bobinado primario, con el bobinado secundario abierto.-

Ahora si se desea obtener, o medir la inductancia de dispersión de un transformador (que es otro tema del que aquí se trata), esta se toma, o mide en los bornes del bobinado primario, pero en este caso con los bornes del secundario en cortocircuito.-

Por lo que que ya han comentado los colegas, sea el bobinado secundario, o primario, dependa cual sea inductor, o inducido, o que elijamos cual es primario, o cual es secundario, el que tiene menor  valor de inductancia de magnetización, es el que tiene menor cantidad de espiras, y por ende, el que tiene mayor valor de inductancia de magnetización, es el que tiene mayor número de espiras.-

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 23, 2021)

Hola a todos , por ahora no me recuerdo cuanto una inductancia canbia por su numero de espiras.
Dibidindo la inductancia major pela menor es posible saper la relación de inductancias.
Sapendo la relación de inductancia es posible estimar la relación de espiras , pero es nesesario saper la relación de numero de espiras versus inductancia final.
Una cosa tengo clara , como lo altavoz es piezoelectrico , lo lado de major inductancia es conectado a el ( lo altavoz ) y lo lado de menor inductancia es conectado a lo transistor driver.


----------



## Yldegar (Jul 23, 2021)

Hola de nuevo!!
Impresionante la explicación sr. Rorschach, gracias. 
A falta de poder aplicarle 12V al transformador roto (de momento me es imposible solo con dos manos tal y como está) he encontrado un mini transformador en una placa reciclada. Este tiene las siguientes medidas con el tester de inductancias: por un lado 1.76mH y por el otro 95.5uH.
Si mis cuentas no son erróneas, dividendo los valores del trans roto me da: 18mh / 340mH = 0.0529  y el que he encontrado 1.76mH / 95.5mH = 0.0542, casi idénticos (en principio 🤔 )
No se si estos cálculos serán correctos y me servirá para sustituir el roto.
A ver que os parece...
Gracias y saludos a todos!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 24, 2021)

Las relaciones de inductancia pueden a principio sener semejantes , peeeero la inductancia NO  y para enpeorar aun mas la nueva  propuesta  es mucho menor de que la original  ,asi  en ese caso NO recomendo enpleyar ese nuevo tipo para reenplazo.
!Saludos!


----------



## Yldegar (Ago 3, 2021)

Vaya... complicado lo tengo.
Gracias por las aportaciones.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 4, 2021)

Yldegar dijo:


> Vaya... complicado lo tengo.
> Gracias por las aportaciones.


? Y porque no esperimenta un transformador  tal cual te recomende en mi post #24 ?
Un NO ya tienes en las manos y no creo que ese esperimento estropie nada .
!Saludos!


----------

